# Spectraply Egg Cups - Nearly got it right!!!



## Bob Wemm (Dec 5, 2012)

I made another set (pair) of these yesterday. I was attempting to get a complete match:redface: but it is surprising just how much difference a saw swarf can make.:frown:
They are identical except for a slight difference in the ply layers.
Maybe next time.
C&C welcome.

Bob.


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow! I really like those! It would be hard NOT to be in a good mood all day eating an egg for breakfast outta one of those! :biggrin:


----------



## 1dweeb (Dec 5, 2012)

Great job


----------



## thewishman (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks pretty close to me. A couple of beauties.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 5, 2012)

They look good to me, Bob. Making duplicates of anything can be tricky (unless you cheat and use a duplicator or CNC machine of course). I would call those good.


----------



## dankc908 (Dec 5, 2012)

I find that the 'difference' you mentioned is additional proof that your fine product is genuinely *handmade.* Great job!

Dan

PS - My wife buys handblown glass and she wouldn't think of wanting 'exact' duplicates.


----------



## BSea (Dec 5, 2012)

dankc908 said:


> I find that the 'difference' you mentioned is additional proof that your fine product is genuinely *handmade.* Great job!
> 
> Dan
> 
> PS - My wife buys handblown glass and she wouldn't think of wanting 'exact' duplicates.


I agree.  It shows that it's hand made, and not something from an assembly line.


----------



## Bezdomni (Dec 5, 2012)

The color variations from the plies give your pieces character.  Nicely done all around.  

I use SpectraPly myself, usually for bottle stoppers and candle holders and other small things.  My last purchase was from one of their sales of cut-offs, two large boxes, and I was very pleased with what they sent.  I usually use the Beall buffing system, with nothing else, for finishing SpectraPly and I like the look I get.  How did you finish these?

Chuck


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 6, 2012)

Spectacular combination of colors.   




_______________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## crokett (Dec 6, 2012)

Those are really cool.  I am going to have to get some of that.


----------



## markspens (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice work indeed!!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 6, 2012)

I like working with Spectraply... just wish it hadn't gotten so expensive... when I first started working with it I could get it a lot cheaper than now.


----------



## holmqer (Dec 6, 2012)

They are both beautiful and close enough in shape / size to show off the skill and yet still indicate that they are made by a human. Well done.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 7, 2012)

Bezdomni said:


> The color variations from the plies give your pieces character. Nicely done all around.
> 
> I use SpectraPly myself, usually for bottle stoppers and candle holders and other small things. My last purchase was from one of their sales of cut-offs, two large boxes, and I was very pleased with what they sent. I usually use the Beall buffing system, with nothing else, for finishing SpectraPly and I like the look I get. How did you finish these?
> 
> Chuck


 
They are sanded to 400 and then polished with Shellawax Glow.

Bob.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for your input and interest, it is really good to know what other people think.

Bob.


----------

